# CONCRETE MOULDING and TRIM



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Does anyone in Bohol have any idea where to find a business that carries or manufactures or distributes CONCRETE MOULDING and CONCRETE TRIM pieces?

I am in need of finding a supplier for these products in Bohol but I cannot find anyone who has a clue to what I am talking about. I have asked everywhere...multiple building supply places, CitiHardware, (both branches), Ace Hardware, Builders Ware, etc. No one can tell me the name or location of any business that sells concrete trim pieces...

I even stopped at several construction sites and asked the masons working there and they said they were not sure where the owners got their supplies! (Or the look at me strangely like they cannot understand my English). And these masons were actually using concrete trim pieces while we were talking...and I even pointed to the items I was looking for...still no answer!

These products cannot be that hard to find because nearly every house in the Philippines has some sort of decorative concrete trim on them around the doors and windows or on columns...someone is making these items and someone is selling them!

I went to one particular Concrete Trim business in Tagbilaran, Bohol and they had absolutely NO stock and very little selection, (only 2 choices of stair balusters and no actual window or door trim pieces). When I asked them where I can find a good selection they said they are the ONLY supplier in the area...(which I do not believe).

Anyway...I would certainly enjoy hearing from anyone who might have any ideas where I can find this type of concrete trim product for my building project in Bohol.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Does anyone in Bohol have any idea where to find a business that carries or manufactures or distributes CONCRETE MOULDING and CONCRETE TRIM pieces?
> 
> I am in need of finding a supplier for these products in Bohol but I cannot find anyone who has a clue to what I am talking about. I have asked everywhere...multiple building supply places, CitiHardware, (both branches), Ace Hardware, Builders Ware, etc. No one can tell me the name or location of any business that sells concrete trim pieces...
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you don't see them whilst driving around. We bought ours from the local town although no help to you in Bohol. The big hardware sheds like Wilcon do a cement covered polystyrene version.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Gary D said:


> I'm surprised you don't see them whilst driving around. We bought ours from the local town although no help to you in Bohol. The big hardware sheds like Wilcon do a cement covered polystyrene version.


Thanks Gary D...Yes, I see those places everywhere when I am driving around the Philippines...except here in Bohol! But I am not real familiar with all the little back roads, so I stay mainly on the National Highways when traveling around the Province and I don't know my way all around Tagbilaran yet so I stay on the main roads in town and I have not seen one of these places yet...so I started asking around and still no luck...


----------

